# Fun little edit



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

nobody knows who was you among several guys on the video)))) ok to the video.
I watched both and you have to do something with the camera. Idk if it just me but picture is shaking which almost made me dizzy. Also, I guess it has to tell a story or show something..


----------



## ridewithchao (May 8, 2014)

Sorry for making you dizzy bro, we're poor as so cant afford expensive glidecam rigs, instead i copied this off youtube:





Ill have to work on holding the camera more steady, or maybe attach some weights to the bottom to help with stabilization? 
I know we are not the best riders around, so i guess it just shows a bunch of mates being stoked on frontboards haha.. Im hoping stoke is universal, or maybe ill need to work on my story telling to elevate the stoke factor in my videos!

Cheers for the input :bowdown:


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

If you're going to do follow cams I find the thing that works the best is and X-Grip with a weight on the bottom of it. Most stabilizers won't work snowboarding sort of a Movi because the wind messes with the counter weight. A glide cam isn't bad. But hard when you snowboard. If you ski a glide cam is perfect. 

Working without a stabilizer I would go far still shots. Just have to get creative. Nice work on the edits though. Besides the snowboarding shots it was really good. Snowboarding is really hard to shoot artsy like what you are going for. I think you did good minus the stabilizing.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Haven't watched it all, it made my eyes go funny trying to watch it...

Just out of interest, what are you using in terms of...

Camera
Frame Rate
Software for Editing

This could be a starting point for you to look at, it is all well and good having fantastic equipment, but you could get better quality film from a kid with a GoPro stuck on his helmet that was more stable, that is not to say i am knocking it, just trying to find out where you started from in terms of this project, it may be that you are over thinking things and going way out on a limb to get what you want...

So let us know, and we can help/advise on what to do next...


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

And when you film like I suggested with that X-Grip and weight you kinda wanna treat it like a gun. Semi-close to your shoulder/chest, but not to close and keep your arms soft. If you've ever shot (Weapons) it's the same concept. It takes practice to is all I could say next to these tips.

The first video is really good though. Like really, nice edit and everything.


----------



## ridewithchao (May 8, 2014)

@ThunderChunky,
Cheers for the compliment, we'll work on holding that camera more like a gun! Thinking about maybe using multiple cameras for some still shot ideas, thanks for that tip!

@Kevin137
All the footage was shot on a Lumix GH2, with a 14mm 5.5 lens. 
frame rate should be 59fps - though it may have been dropped to 29 when i rendered it?
Currently using Sony Vegas for editing, iv just found a tutorial about stabilizing the footage on Sony Vegas, ill use that next time to see if it helps any.

Really appreciate the feedback yo!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Cool, the frame rate looks like it has dropped, and image stabilization is something you need to consider for sure, i'm not particularly good with editing myself, and it is always cool to compare and see the difference you get with different cameras, rigs software with people that are NOT professionals...

I gave up using anything that wasn't an action camera a while ago, if i am at a competition and stationary i might use a proper camera, but otherwise no, i don't think it brings any benefit to an edit on our level... And with GoPro's etc nowadays you can get some really cool footage, but remember other peoples advice, there are always opinions, and you me others don't always like what is said after all the hard work we put in to our films... Hehe

The common consensus seems to be that 3-5 minutes is all you should make an edit, anything more, unless extremely good, means people lose interest, and get bored very quickly, music choice seems to be a very murky area as well...

There have been many posts regarding this... This one in particular springs to mind... If you ask for advice you may not always like what the reply is that is for sure... But if you post your edit, then it will happen... Hehe

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/photography-video-other-media/139713-2014-season-edit-2.html


----------



## ridewithchao (May 8, 2014)

I posted my videos here prepared to have the crap ripped out of it, at least people here know what they are talking about, and will give me an honest opinion :thumbsup:

Ill have to try rendering it at a higher frame rate next time. 

Which software/camera and at what frame rate do you use to edit, Kevin137?


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I use Gopro at 1080 at 60 fps or 720 at 120 fps, Contour+2 at 720 at 60 fps and software is either iMove or FCP depending on what i can be bothered to do...


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

The GH line is nuts. Currently saving for the GH4. You def have the tools for the job. The stabilizer in Sony Vegas cuts the quality of the video. Basically what it does is crop the image and move it around inside that crop to stabilize it. I wouldn't do anymore than like 20% unless you're shooting in 4k. 

I works well, but I try not to use it unless the footy is unusable without it.


----------

